# Betta Fish Awareness T-shirt Project



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi guys, I am an artist but I feel the more ideas I get: the better!

I've wanted to make T-shirts for Betta Fish Awareness... I need many ideas for what's best to do! 

The awareness I want to target: to positively target bettas living environment myths and how harmful it is to have them in a bowl with no heater.

Simple designs are usually best, as people sometimes only glimpse at what your wearing and don't spend a lot of time looking at it. However, there can be more detail for those with questions to get them answered simply by looking at the shirt.

I want to sell these shirts, but I do want to provide a good discount to those who helped out. I don't expect a huge profit or anything out of them since I don't want to ask for much $ each shirt. Ideas? 

Other: What websites should I show on the shirt, if any? Would they allow that? What's the best way to say ''do your research''?


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

so this is about betta myths?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Draw a betta in a HUGEEE tank and write something encouraging on it? trying to help.


----------



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

blu the betta said:


> so this is about betta myths?


Mhm, pretty much awareness. It can be anything dealing with improper care so long it is the most beneficial to betta living in bad environments or help to change people's minds.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Draw a sad human in a small bowl and a betta feeding him and saying "i know you are happy"


----------



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

ILLBETHEJUDGE said:


> Draw a sad human in a small bowl and a betta feeding him and saying "i know you are happy"


Hahaha! Love this!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Or maybe you could use ILLBETHEJUDGE's idea and make the shirt flashy and attractive!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Love IllBETHEJIDGE's idea lol. 

I think on the front of the shirt have a betta in a tiny bowl then on the back have the following

I am not a fish...
I am a living breathing creature who has a personality
I am not a decoration...
I am an animal like you
I am not a pet...
I am a family member
I am a betta and am abused my most owners
Let me show you my true beauty
Give me a loveing home
Do your research so you can let me shine like I am suppose too
Flourish like I was created too
And be loved like I always wanted too
Because I am a betta

Yes I just made that up off the top of my head XD


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

you could say: if i were that fish would i want to live there? or something like that.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Sort of similar to ILLBETHEJUDGE, maybe you can draw a person in a small bowl compared to a betta in a small bowl and say "how would YOU feel?"


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd suggest a simple bowl and betta on the front with the question "Happy betta?"

Then on the back a far more dramatic drawing of the betta punching/bursting through the fish bowl glass and the exclamation 'NO!' 

A little cartoonie, but dynamic and it'll make people think about it.

I think this is a great idea btw - and I think for teh sites...well, the one that sells teh shirt (if not your own site) might want to be on it. Or if you sell it through art sites (say Deviant Art). Not sure how that all works out tho.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Love IllBETHEJIDGE's idea lol.
> 
> I think on the front of the shirt have a betta in a tiny bowl then on the back have the following
> 
> ...



+1 That's awsm


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

They ARE fish though. But fish are living, breathing and feeling beings.

Also, people won't be able to read that much, that fast.

It would be an AMAZING poster though!

Maybe have a picture of rice paddies on the front with "Puddle?" underneath? And a betta on the back, or vice versa?

With the betta on the "breast" of the shirt, and the patty/puddle on the back?
or by the rice paddy image "NOT A PUDDLE"


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Or a bowl/betta cup in that red cross out circle they use for no smoking signs with a betta on the opposite side


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

+1

"Say 'NO!' to bowls!'


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> +1
> 
> "Say 'NO!' to bowls!'


Good thing we only use our brain storming for good, Syriiven, just think how much trouble the world would be in if we combined our powers for evil! -eyebrow raise- LOL


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Meh heh heh heh.....too bad it took us 24 hours to think of Hu's name >.<


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Shhhh! ;-)


----------



## Mirage23 (Dec 24, 2012)

I like ill be the judge's idea. You can make the human appear cold and the betta appear cozy and comfortable. It's funny but sends a powerful message. You could also add a thermometer in the bowl stating the temperature. Maybe a calendar in the back ground with really spaced out feeding days and the betta feeding the human leftovers of some sort like a bone with barely any meat on it. Just ideas I think will add to the power


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> They ARE fish though. But fish are living, breathing and feeling beings.
> 
> Also, people won't be able to read that much, that fast.
> 
> ...


Hahaha oops it is suppose to say just, I am not just a fish. Lol. Yes my wonderful bettas you are fish whether you like it or not! Just....


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ummm........ Maybe this: Have a betta in a SMALL little cup and draw the betta freezing cold and behind like jail bars. Say "Bettas are living things to! Treat them with respect like you would for another creature."


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Hahaha oops it is suppose to say just, I am not just a fish. Lol. Yes my wonderful bettas you are fish whether you like it or not! Just....


yay for typos! lol


----------



## Mirage23 (Dec 24, 2012)

In addition to what I said earlier you caption it , " I bet you feel right at home." Or some ignorant statement like that.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Love IllBETHEJIDGE's idea lol.
> 
> I think on the front of the shirt have a betta in a tiny bowl then on the back have the following
> 
> ...


I am really liking the sentence using 
"I am not a decoration"
"Let me be loved like I desire to be"

Now either after these sentences, I want to go with either something dealing with the fish showing its true beauty or being healthier, OR something about its natural habitat/its requirements but very poem-like. I love your ideas the most so far, you help me a ton!


----------



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

Mirage23 said:


> I like ill be the judge's idea. You can make the human appear cold and the betta appear cozy and comfortable. It's funny but sends a powerful message. You could also add a thermometer in the bowl stating the temperature. Maybe a calendar in the back ground with really spaced out feeding days and the betta feeding the human leftovers of some sort like a bone with barely any meat on it. Just ideas I think will add to the power


You gave me the idea of possible having a drawing of a thermometer on the shirt with the proper temperature requirement! That's easy and simple~! <3  thanks!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

ILLBETHEJUDGE said:


> Draw a sad human in a small bowl and a betta feeding him and saying "i know you are happy"



I was going to say draw a tiny bowl with a shivering betta that is wrapped in a blanket....but this is so much better!!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey no prob glad I could help


----------



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Hey no prob glad I could help


Let me know if you have any poetic quotes to go along with what i'm saying


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

you could write on the back:

"Bettas are like you. Treat them like family" and then draw a small heart at the end of the sentence?

I'm trying so hard to help ;-;


----------



## Mirage23 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sweet! Haha I'm excited with what you come up with


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

My dad is a T-Shirt printer/designer and normally I can come up with best sellers, but know I just CAN'T!!!! Lol. I'm trying hard to help.


----------



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> you could write on the back:
> 
> "Bettas are like you. Treat them like family" and then draw a small heart at the end of the sentence?
> 
> I'm trying so hard to help ;-;


I want to draw a heart somewhere <3


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

IDEA: Draw a betta in a huge tank that has all the necessary equipment and make the betta "say" <3


----------



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> IDEA: Draw a betta in a huge tank that has all the necessary equipment and make the betta "say" <3


Maybe. The problem I have with that is without research online, people may find a single betta in a tank a horrible idea or huge expense. I guess I want to try to get people to look on the internet first before seeing a picture of a betta fish in a giant tank XD


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Love IllBETHEJIDGE's idea lol.
> 
> I think on the front of the shirt have a betta in a tiny bowl then on the back have the following
> 
> ...


But.. bettas are fish, are pets..


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

draw a betta in a small cup maybe and cross it out so it's like the shirt is saying "Do not keep bettas in tiny cups!"?


----------

